# Hello from rainy Lincolnshire



## Silverlode (Jun 7, 2012)

Hello everybody,

I'm a hobby beek from Lincolnshire in the UK. I have 3 hives which made it through the winter and have given me some honey and 5 swarms hived which are going to have a job to store enough to make it through the coming winter.
We have been officially declared to be in a drought, and the water supply companies have imposed a ban on the use of hosepipes, but it has been the wettest drought in history. The girls have been working hard between torrential storms!

I've been lurking for a while in the forums but signed up because I have a lot of questions that I want to ask 

Silverlode


----------



## KQ6AR (May 13, 2008)

Welcome from across the pond.


----------



## BSAChris (Jun 2, 2012)

Hi Silverlode - you're the beekeeper from the county that makes the best sausages in the land!
I passed through Lincolnshire about 6 weeks ago, it was a swampland! I wasn't a beekeeper yet at that point (and am a very new one now), but now I been wondering what bees & their minders do in that awful weather! At least it seemed that all the crops that I saw planted were thriving (where the puddles weren't anyway) so maybe the bees were too.


----------



## Silverlode (Jun 7, 2012)

Hi Chris,
Yes, last year was so dry that plants stopped producing nectar. The girls were busy but didn't make enough for me to take any honey. This year is more typical of a British summer and I took 11 kg from a single super yesterday. The strong hives are doing well but weak hives or swarms dont always have the stores to shrug off three days of not foraging because of rain.

I also fatten 6 pigs a year and turn them into rather nice sausages

Silverlode


----------



## AmericasBeekeeper (Jan 24, 2010)

Welcome S! I livve out in the country and I will use my hosepipe whenever I want. I can water from the pond on the property too.


----------



## Specialkayme (Sep 4, 2005)

Welcome to the site!


----------



## BSAChris (Jun 2, 2012)

Silverlode said:


> I also fatten 6 pigs a year and turn them into rather nice sausages
> Silverlode


^^ Lovely!


----------

